# Has anyone done a RECENT dark t-shirt comparison with all the Major Fulfillment Co's??



## NoNeck (Mar 19, 2010)

I've read through the Monster Comparison Thread of "CP vs PF vs SS vs...." It had a lot of great information, But I was wondering if anyone has done a "more recent" print quality comparison of:

The Same print - from each of the major POD Fulfillment Companies? 

A few people had talked about doing such a thing, but I couldn't find a thread that showed the outcome of their experiments.

I am *MOST* interested in the comparison of the print quality on Dark Apparel, but would appreciate any comparison at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

NoNeck said:


> I've read through the Monster Comparison Thread of "CP vs PF vs SS vs...." It had a lot of great information, But I was wondering if anyone has done a "more recent" print quality comparison of:
> 
> The Same print - from each of the major POD Fulfillment Companies?
> 
> ...


I actually just saw a new site posted on Twitter that did exactly that. Check out: Point Click Apparel


----------



## NoNeck (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Raymond.... 

(lol - was skimming old threads and saw one where a guy called you Raymond, thought it was funny)....


I'll have to wait until I get out of work to check the link - They have Twitter/Facebook/MySpace/etc... all blocked with a filter here.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

NoNeck said:


> Thanks Raymond....
> 
> (lol - was skimming old threads and saw one where a guy called you Raymond, thought it was funny)....
> 
> ...


The second link is the important one (Point Click Apparel), that's not on any of the social networking sites...it's just a regular website with the reviews/pics posted there


----------



## NoNeck (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks again Rodney.

Yeah, I couldn't open the 2nd link either until I got out of work. Let's just say that our "tech people" have the internet pretty much on Lock Down. 

But, I was able to view the reviews when I got home today. It is EXACTLY what I was looking for. And it also introduced me to a couple of POD's I hadn't seen mentioned in here. 

Definitely a "bookmarkable" site.


----------

